# Avery Labels



## Wild Duk (Jan 15, 2009)

I know many of you on here you the Avery templates to do labels, but does anyone actually use the Avery stick on labels. Seems an easy way to do it, unless they don't come off the bottle very easy.....


----------



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

I have used the 8254 labels from avery. It leaves a little to be desired as it doesn't fill the entire label and you get white stripes on the left and right edges. Still in all it removes fairly easily with soaking. At least I find they do.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 15, 2009)

I get my labels from online labels. They have a lot a variety. Hubby loves the brown kraft for his beer labels and I've been using the weather proof ones.
The delivery was fast, I had them in 2 days no shipping charges. And you can order as many or few as you like. 
VPC


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 15, 2009)

Mary and I use one small enough to go on the shrink cap so there is nothing to removed


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2009)

I use the pre gummed paper from George and it comes off easy with a quick soak in hot water.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2009)

Wild duk said:


> I know many of you on here you the Avery templates to do labels, but does anyone actually use the Avery stick on labels. Seems an easy way to do it, unless they don't come off the bottle very easy.....




Ask for and try the "removable" labels. kinda like static cling ones


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 16, 2009)

A little exta work but plain computer paper, scissors and a glue stick work just fine for me.


Ramona


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 16, 2009)

Ramona, what kind of printer do you use.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a laser printer and it makes very nice labels, very vivid with kind of a glossiness. The ink is so expensive though. And I have also had them printed at Kinko's and they do a nice job too. Also I have used polyurethane spray on the sheet after they print and it give them a nice finish. I need to get busy on some labels but my home computer is down until we can get a new graphics card for it.


Ramona


----------



## dfwwino (Jan 16, 2009)

I would think removing the Avery stick-on labels would be difficult and leave a sticky residue. I either use the label paper from George or an Elmer's glue stick and regular paper printed from my laser jet printer. In either case, the label will fall off after soaking the bottle in hot water a few minutes.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2009)

I use both Avery &amp; Online Labels products and they both come off easily for me in hot water and Oxy Clean


----------



## bruno (Jan 17, 2009)

I use milk on plain copy paper to stick my labels on. Works great, and comes off easily with soaking in warm warter.


----------

